# Firemouths and corydoras?



## mikeingeorgia (Jul 8, 2006)

Do you think a FM would bother with corydoras? I intend to move the FM into a 29g tank at the end of the week and thought about maybe putting some corydoras in with it. Do you think it would bother with them?


----------



## FiremouthShogun (Apr 26, 2006)

It depends.

Most of the time it could work but because they inhabit the same territory a FM will become aggressive towards Cory's at times.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

I wouldn't worry too much about it...cory cats will learn where they can and can't go soon enough.

I don't see a non-breeding firemouth killing any cory cats.


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

Also if you have several corys it will spread out the aggression. Corys do better in groups anyways.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I don't know, seen a lot of posts here about non-breeding firemouths relentlessly chasing cories until they have to be removed. Firemouths more so than most other centrals pick up food from the substrate, and doesn't like competition. Especially in that small of a footprint.


----------



## ChromisBeginis (Oct 4, 2005)

Uh, my Firemouth hunted down my three Green Cory cats each day till they all gone  
On top of it, I found out later that she was eating all the sinking shrimp pellets I was 
putting in the tank for them :-?

Funny thing was, I thought she was pretty docile till then..
At least she started to really grow with all those shrimp pellets opcorn:

Anyways I would suggest getting more then three, and making sure that they actually eat.
Or you will have no cory's and a fat Firemouth..

The cories add a lot of life to a tank though.
Bill


----------



## mikeingeorgia (Jul 8, 2006)

Someone else suggested I might try putting in some danios, cause they're fast and could stay out of the way. What other types of fish have any of you kept successfully with FM's?


----------



## ChromisBeginis (Oct 4, 2005)

I have a school black skirt tetra's with mine in a 55g. The black skirts are pretty fast and can get away if need be.. :fish:

After a while my firemouths don't even bother with them..

Still you probably have other options, but been pretty happy with the black skirts...

Bill


----------



## FiremouthShogun (Apr 26, 2006)

I keep breeding FM's with Cory's and Beunos Aires Tetras. The Cory's were 1st in the tank so the FM's were introduced very small. THey do chase the Cory's anytime they enter a cave or appear to be foraging near their "territory". I have 6 Cory's and about 6 BAT's. I have tried many dither with the FM's and the BAT's seem to be one of the best options.


----------



## mikeingeorgia (Jul 8, 2006)

I had 2 flame tetras in the quarantine tank when I bought the FM. By the next day the tetras were dead  The FM was only about twice their size, but it didn't like them. They were okay until the lights went out.


----------



## the_evil_dickfeldi (Feb 17, 2006)

Or if you like corys, you could go with Brochis.....Same look, but much bigger! :thumb:


----------



## spuggychinch (Jun 16, 2008)

As long as there are plenty of places for them to hide and the right substrate, I don't see why not... corydoras are fairly tough. Try a layer of dead oak or beech leaves... the cory's love to root among it and it'll amuse the firemouths too... it looks lovely as well... or you might try Megalechis (form.Hoplosternum) thoracatum... not that they're very pretty. Try feeding a good sinking algae wafer, like a hikari


----------



## HOSIGI (Jul 13, 2006)

This is my first time to have firemouths breed. I found approx 50 very small fry in a tank with mom and dad fm chasing all my other cichlids. I have moved then to a private tank, but am not sure how to feed the little ones. Thanks


----------



## spuggychinch (Jun 16, 2008)

You might try cook'd vegetables like broccoli or Brussels sprouts, ground rough-fine-just mush 'em in the palm of your hand, or hard-boil'd egg yolk.Go easy with the hard boil'd egg yolk, tho', as any left uneaten will pollute the water very quickly.
Have you ask'd in your local tropical fish suppliers about proprietary fry foods.
Good Luck!!!!


----------

